# From NR: D800 commercial was filmed in Chicago



## pedro (Dec 9, 2011)

Some movement in nikonlandia

http://nikonrumors.com/2011/12/08/nikon-d800-commercial-was-filmed-in-chicago.aspx/

does that sound promising for upcoming canon upgrades? 8)


----------



## Isaac (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes for sure. The sooner the D800 comes us, the sooner Canon will release the 5D Mark III. NikonRumors mentioned that the commercial for the D800 has been completed, the turnaround for commercial's are quick and thus the release looks like it's near. 

Nikon have something big coming out early January. Perhaps this would push Canon to release the 5D Mark III around March.

Let's wait and see.


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 9, 2011)

There was talk that nikon had booked a Lot of ad-space in pro-magazines in january.
Bring on the 5D3 announcement in feb...?


----------



## EOS 5D Mark III (Dec 9, 2011)

I belive it when I see it. Read to many rumors the last six months. ???


----------



## gmrza (Dec 9, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> There was talk that nikon had booked a Lot of ad-space in pro-magazines in january.
> Bring on the 5D3 announcement in feb...?



I still think it is plausible that Canon may announce something on March 1 - the 25th anniversary of the launch of the EOS650 (yes, I still have mine).


----------



## whatta (Dec 9, 2011)

> I still think it is plausible that Canon may announce something on March 1 - the 25th anniversary of the launch of the EOS650



so the eos 650d will be great camera then


----------



## gmrza (Dec 9, 2011)

whatta said:


> > I still think it is plausible that Canon may announce something on March 1 - the 25th anniversary of the launch of the EOS650
> 
> 
> 
> so the eos 650d will be great camera then



Hehe, I was half thinking about that, but I think Canon may want to make a little more noise on the 25th anniversary of the EOS system.


----------



## JR (Dec 9, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> There was talk that nikon had booked a Lot of ad-space in pro-magazines in january.
> Bring on the 5D3 announcement in feb...?



Hell ya! My take on this is Nikon should announce their D800 in January during or before the CES - so before Jan 15


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 9, 2011)

EOS 5D Mark III said:


> I belive it when I see it. Read to many rumors the last six months. ???



+1.

Last time, the D800 commercial was being shot in LA. Except that turned out to be a Coolpix S70 commercial.

It was going to be announced in August...then in October.

Allow me to revise the NR tagline:


----------



## K-amps (Dec 9, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> EOS 5D Mark III said:
> 
> 
> > I belive it when I see it. Read to many rumors the last six months. ???
> ...



;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2011)

New Camera model rumors for both Canon and Nikon have been difficult. The tsunami and then the flooding have really had a impact on manufacturing. Introduction of a new model takes a back seat to getting production moving and cash coming in again.

Hopefully, there will be no more disasters, and new models will start rolling out.


----------



## tt (Dec 10, 2011)

Can anyone explain the Nikon timeline roughly? 
So Canon's guaranteeing the 1DX in Spring before the Olympics, the 650D will be out Feb/March ish. Beyond that non-dated 5D MkIII. 
Would Nikon's choices change Canon's timeframe for announcements/launches - are they any previous examples of this?


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 11, 2011)

tt said:


> Would Nikon's choices change Canon's timeframe for announcements/launches - are they any previous examples of this?



D3s - October 14 2009
1Dmk4 - October 20 2009

D700 - July 2008
5Dmk2 - Sept 17 2008

D3 - August 23 2007
1Dsmk3 - August 20 2007

D300s - July 30 2009
7D - September 1 2009

D2X - September 16 2004
1Ds mk2 - November 2004
(dates from wikipedia and/or canon camera museum)

If nikon announced something tomorrow, I don't think that it would change *what* Canon announced, but it definitely might change *when*.


----------



## Isaac (Dec 11, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> EOS 5D Mark III said:
> 
> 
> > I belive it when I see it. Read to many rumors the last six months. ???
> ...



Neuro just because they made a mistake doesn't mean that everything they say will be wrong. How many times have you spoken (over 2000 times) and many times simply incorrect or inaccurate? Answer: many times. 

As for most of us, we trust and honor many things NikonRumors has to say.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2011)

The point is, it's a rumor. How many times is CR 'wrong'? Often. A broken clock is right twice per day. If NR, CR, or any rumor site throws enough shots, some are bound to go through the hoop.

Lighten up and take this stuff in the manner in which it's intended.


----------



## Isaac (Dec 11, 2011)

It's not true. Yes, sometimes the rumors are false thats why CR has a rating system. However, NikonRumors spoke very confidently that the commercial is finished coupled with the fact that there is something big coming in January makes it above the 50% line. 

There's no point in just being negative or discrediting every rumor - just for the sake of it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2011)

Isaac said:


> It's not true. Yes, sometimes the rumors are false thats why CR has a rating system. However, NikonRumors spoke very confidently that the commercial is finished coupled with the fact that there is something big coming in January makes it above the 50% line.
> 
> There's no point in just being negative or discrediting every rumor - just for the sake of it.



Above the 50% line? Wow, we should all go out and bet our life savings, with those excellent odds.

Note that I wasn't discrediting rumors that are still 'current' - I was mentioning past rumors that time has proven false (which means there's no need to discredit them, because the real facts took care of that).


----------



## Isaac (Dec 12, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Isaac said:
> 
> 
> > It's not true. Yes, sometimes the rumors are false thats why CR has a rating system. However, NikonRumors spoke very confidently that the commercial is finished coupled with the fact that there is something big coming in January makes it above the 50% line.
> ...



Neuro, you obviously don't know what "good odds" are because something that is just above the 50% is not considered good odds - i'm glad that there is still one thing in the world for you to learn ;D

There have been times in the past where rumors have shown to be false and there have been equal if not more times that the rumors have been true so before making a general statement like you did maybe take both sides into account.


----------



## DavidM (Dec 12, 2011)

+1 

sorry neuroatom. I agree with MR. Isaac on this one


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 12, 2011)

Isaac said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Isaac said:
> ...



I bet there's better than 50% odds that neuro was being sarcastic.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2011)

thepancakeman said:


> Isaac said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



At least a 51% chance of that... :


----------



## WildBill (Dec 12, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > Isaac said:
> ...



Neuro, sarcastic?? No way!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm 90% sure there will be a D800 at some point, but we have now passed the 90% certain announcement date about two or three times, so its difficult to work up enthusiam after so many confident and spectacular misses. 

Predictinng the timing of announcements seems to be tough right now for NR, Nikon is not co-operating as well as in the past, it may be they are planting rumors just to see the reaction, or it may be that things unavoidable like the flooding in Thailand caused plans to be changed at the last minute.

We will see it eventually, the D700 is even older than the 5D MK II, being announced in July of 2008.


----------

